# A website to go with my blog.



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Hi--I have been working hard to put my website together. I started my blog last April, and I just launched my new website as a companion to my blog.

I'm not selling anything. I am just sharing my homesteading, large family, frugal lifestyle. I would love to write a book someday (who wouldn't, right?) but this is what I'm doing for now. Would you like to visit me? I'm not sure how to promote my site, but I thought this would be a good place to start.

Thanks,
Julie

http://www.mooberryfarm.com


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice sites. My dd's are having a goat debate from your blog pictures. Nubian cross???? Inquiring teenagers want to know. The other one is a lamancha with elf ears...:hrm:?? Annie


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for looking. My black goat is half Nubian and half Toggenburg. Her name is Valerie. Our buck is a LaMancha, his name is Lou.


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

:nanner:That is my 14 year old doing the happy dance. She is my goat girl just starting her own herd of LaManchas my 16year old recently bought the cutest nigerian dwarf with her money from selling a dairy beef feeder. Still thinking about a milk cow. I will be bookmarking your sites I am so enjoying them at last recipes for a big family. We have 8 children on our homeschooling homestead and when not busy with school or animals it's craft central around here. Thanks :goodjob: Annie


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

busymomof7 said:


> Hi--I have been working hard to put my website together. I started my blog last April, and I just launched my new website as a companion to my blog.
> 
> I'm not selling anything. I am just sharing my homesteading, large family, frugal lifestyle. I would love to write a book someday (who wouldn't, right?) but this is what I'm doing for now. Would you like to visit me? I'm not sure how to promote my site, but I thought this would be a good place to start.
> 
> ...


I just shared it on face book. Join the blog frog and you interact with lots of other bloggers. Nothing has helped my blog more than this site. It will get you comments and that is what you need on your blog. You'll see.


----------



## RockstarGraffix (Jul 21, 2010)

Let me know if you need a Farm Logo for your site or web graphics! Im a graphic designer


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Katlupe. I appreciate you sharing my blog. I will check out blog frog. 

RockstarGraffix, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

hi~ I just wanted to update that I didn't continue the website but still have my blog. Like katlupe said, I'd love comments so please take a look if you'd like.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I LOVE you blog 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

